# [TR] Gentoo Forums'da Turkce Bolum Acilsin mi?

## kandemir

Gentoo Forums'da bircok ulkenin kendine ait bolumu var, Turkiye'nin de kendi bolumu olsun mu?

Lutfen yorum yapin.Last edited by kandemir on Mon Dec 27, 2004 6:00 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## gentr

Evet olsun.Kim yapacak?

 :Wink: 

----------

## kandemir

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Evet olsun.Kim yapacak? 

 

Yeterli kullanýcý sayýsýna ulaþýlýrsa, Forums.Gentoo.Org admininden Türkçe Forum açýllmasý istenecek.Last edited by kandemir on Wed Nov 24, 2004 5:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gentr

Bu arada basliginda Turkce karekterler oldugundan yazi tam olarak okunmuyor.Ayni sekilde oylamada.

----------

## togan

Selam Bahadýr þu baþlýðý bir ayarlasan çok iyi olacak kardeþ, Çince gibi okunuyor yada okunamýyor mu desem.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ugus

 *togan wrote:*   

> Selam Bahadýr þu baþlýðý bir ayarlasan çok iyi olacak kardeþ, Çince gibi okunuyor yada okunamýyor mu desem.  

 

bi oyda benden abi, bende de japonca gibi gozukuyo. sansina son anda basliktan farkettim turkce forum icin oldugunu .yoksa valla karetecilerin memleketinden bi messaja benziyo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Apocalypse-X

50 kisiye biraz zor ulasacak gibi   :Sad: 

----------

## atlantisim

Geldim arkadaþlar ben de size destek olmak için. Bu mesajýda LinuxNet forumlarýnda sabitledim ve destek çaðrýsýnda bulundum bir arkadaþla beraber.

Kolay gelsin...

----------

## skelyus

açýlmasý bence de çok iyi olur, herkese selam

----------

## atlantisim

Merak etmeyin herkesi buraya yolluyorum bende. Linux.org.tr listelerine mesaj sallayalým. ordan da baya destek gelir...

----------

## somen_rain

tabi canim haklisiniz. herkesin kendi yeri varda niye bizim yok bizim basimiz kelmi. gentoonun kurulumunu pek sevmiyorum ama sizi yalniz birakmayiz insaallah.

----------

## gentr

Oncelikle atlantis ve tum www.linuxnet.com.tr forumuna tesekkurler.

Bizleri yanliz burakmadiklari icin.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

Selam 

Destekleyen tüm linux sever dostlara teþekkürler.

Herkese Mutlu, sorunsuz boot lu  kerneller.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## LaTenT

We want Turkish Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrpdaemon

Haydi hayirlisi...

----------

## smacker

bi oy da benden. Linuxnet forumunda gördüm. koþtum geldim. hadi hayýrlýsý. inþallah 50 kiþiye ulaþýr.  :Laughing: 

----------

## yucehan

Hadi hayÄ±rlÄ±sÄ±

----------

## togan

Selam,

Hergün daha fazla umutlanýyorum. Ýnþallah olacak.  Eðer açýlýrsa stage2 ve stage3 howtolarý hemen forumda yerini alacak. 

Herkese Kolay gelsin.

----------

## gentr

Birisi hayir secmis.  :Sad: 

Kolay gelsin.Last edited by gentr on Sat Dec 18, 2004 2:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## erkan_kaplan

 *kandemir wrote:*   

> Gentoo Forums'da birçok ülkenin kendine ait bölümü var, Türkiye'nin de kendi bölümü olsun mu?
> 
> Lütfen yorum yapýn.

 

Hayýr açýlmasýn.

Eðer açýlacaksa bile    gentoo-tr.org   domaini altýnda veya  gentoo.org.tr  domaini altýnda açýlsýn.

erkaN

----------

## ugus

 *erkan_kaplan wrote:*   

>  *kandemir wrote:*   Gentoo Forums'da birçok ülkenin kendine ait bölümü var, Türkiye'nin de kendi bölümü olsun mu?
> 
> Lütfen yorum yapýn. 
> 
> Hayýr açýlmasýn.
> ...

 

Neden?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eðer açýlacaksa bile    gentoo-tr.org   domaini altýnda veya  gentoo.org.tr  domaini altýnda açýlsýn.
> 
> 

 

niye bu ozel istek ?

----------

## Apocalypse-X

 *kandemir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hayýr açýlmasýn.
> 
> Eðer açýlacaksa bile    gentoo-tr.org   domaini altýnda veya  gentoo.org.tr  domaini altýnda açýlsýn.
> ...

 

Hosting ve domain masraflarini sen mi karsilayacaksin?

----------

## gentr

 *erkan_kaplan wrote:*   

>  *kandemir wrote:*   Gentoo Forums'da birçok ülkenin kendine ait bölümü var, Türkiye'nin de kendi bölümü olsun mu?
> 
> Lütfen yorum yapýn. 
> 
> Hayýr açýlmasýn.
> ...

 

Bu konuda www.linux-sevenler.org forumlarinda daha ayrintili mesajlar  var.

Erkan arkadasin gorusune saygi duymak lazim.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

Selam 

Yanlýz þöyle birþey var biz hiç kimseye herhangi bir domain altýnda forum açmamasýný söylemedik.

Destek vermemek ayrý birþey karþý çýkmak ayrý birþey. Terimler birbirine karýþmamalý.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## ugus

 *togan wrote:*   

> Selam 
> 
> Destek vermemek ayrý birþey karþý çýkmak ayrý birþey. Terimler birbirine karýþmamalý.
> 
> Kolay gelsin.

 

Aynen katiliyorum. Hayir oyu vermek baska, hic oy vermemek baska

----------

## gentr

Ama soyle bir gercekte var ortadalikta henuz gentoo-tr.org yok,Tahminen de  enaz bir ay icindede olmasi zor.Cunku Erkanin soyledigine gore suan mozilla projesi varmis.

Anladigim kadariyle onunda demek istedigi eger gentoo forumlarinda turkce bir baslik olursa bu seferde gentoo-tr.org acilmasina gerek olmiyacagi.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aslinda ben(daha yeni olmama ragmen) ve eminim bir cok arkadas gentoo-tr.org eger acilirsa ellerinde gelen destegi esirgemiyeceklerdir.Last edited by gentr on Sat Dec 18, 2004 9:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## togan

Selam,

Ýyi olan herþeyi destekleriz. Sözümüz sözdür ama forums.gentoo.org içerisinde kendimize ait bir forum bazý önemli ülkelerin olduðu gibi Türkçe konuþanlarýnda olmalý. Eninde sonunda olacakta, geliþmenin önüne geçilemez. Ve geliþme kendi devamýný bir þekilde saðlar. Aslýnda bu tartýþma boþuna.... Nasýl olsa bir gün açýlacak bir an önce açýlmasý daha iyi deðilmi; bir çok arkadaþ faydalanamazmý ?? yada gücün ve kontrolun elimizde olmasýmý çok önemli ???

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

 *togan wrote:*   

> Selam,
> 
> Ýyi olan herþeyi destekleriz. Sözümüz sözdür ama forums.gentoo.org içerisinde kendimize ait bir forum bazý önemli ülkelerin olduðu gibi Türkçe konuþanlarýnda olmalý. Eninde sonunda olacakta, geliþmenin önüne geçilemez. Ve geliþme kendi devamýný bir þekilde saðlar. Aslýnda bu tartýþma boþuna.... Nasýl olsa bir gün açýlacak bir an önce açýlmasý daha iyi deðilmi; bir çok arkadaþ faydalanamazmý ?? yada gücün ve kontrolun elimizde olmasýmý çok önemli ???
> 
> Kolay gelsin

 

Dogru soze ne denebilir ki.

Bu arada benim kurulum devam ediyor. Insallah yeni yila bilgisayari beklemem.

 :Smile: 

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## ugus

 *togan wrote:*   

> Selam,
> 
>  yada gücün ve kontrolun elimizde olmasýmý çok önemli ???
> 
> Kolay gelsin

 

kimbilir, neyazik ki belki bazilari icin evet   :Sad: 

----------

## kivanc_053

Linux netteki  gibi pcnet.com dede baÅlÄ±k aÃ§Ä±ldÄ±mÄ± arkadaÅlar.

----------

## gentr

Selam

Bence linux konusundaki forumlara yazsak yeterli olur.

Sonuc olarak sirf acmak yetmiyor.Devaminida getirmek lazim.Oda ozellikle gentoo  veya diger linux kullanicilara bagli.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## somen_rain

yav oy verdikte bizde þu mereti bi deneyelim belki güzeldir ha. aslýnda bi ara niyetlendim kurulum klavuzunu okudum hiçbirþey anlamadým kafam allak bullak oldu vazgeçtim. birkaç sorum olcak:

1.ne kadar sürede yeni sürüm çýkýyo

2.paketler herhalde rpm deðil. deðilse ne.

3.kurulan cdde program desteði nasýl fazlamý azmý gelen programlar.

4.hangi kitleye hitab ediyo.

5.daha önemlisi gnome var dimi

6.laptoplarda filan sorun veriyomu.

7.diyer daðýtýmlardan farklý kýlan ne.

galiba fazla oldu. artýk hoþ görürsünüz beni acemilik

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## togan

 *somen_rain wrote:*   

> yav oy verdikte bizde þu mereti bi deneyelim belki güzeldir ha. aslýnda bi ara niyetlendim kurulum klavuzunu okudum hiçbirþey anlamadým kafam allak bullak oldu vazgeçtim. birkaç sorum olcak:
> 
> 1.ne kadar sürede yeni sürüm çýkýyo
> 
> 2.paketler herhalde rpm deðil. deðilse ne.
> ...

 

selam 

1.soruya cevap þu olabilir 2004 yýlýnda 3 adet sürüm oldu amma zannedildiði gibi programlarý yenileme  anlamýnda deðil hatalarýn ve buglarýn temizlenmesi anlamýnda  normal olarak gentoo da #emerge -uT world yapýldýðý zaman sistem en son en yeni duruma geliyor.

2. Gentoo ebuild i yazýlmýþ olmasý halinde her türlü paketi kurar rpm deb bin  ve sources (tar.gz yada tar.bz2) tabiiki

3. Gentoo kurulumu nu ayýran en büyük özelllik stage 1 2 3 olarak kullanýcýnýn yetiþkinliðine göre kurulumlar sunmasý stage 1 de hiç bir þey yoktur kullanýcý her þeyi kendi yapar. 2 ve 3 te sadece sistem programlarý livecd lerde mevcut kullanýcý kernelini kendi  yapmak zorunda, sistem kurulduktan sonra #emerge gnome yada kde komutu ile desktop kurulmaya baþlanýyor. Ama isterseniz vidalinux isminde gentoo tabanlý bir daðýtým var ve aþaðý yukarý sistem ve desktop kurulu geliyor. Ve kurulumu redhat gibi anaconda installer ile yapýlýyor. Eðer ilgilenirseniz adres http://mirrors.hpcf.upr.edu/ftp/pub/Mirrors/GentooVidalinux/vidalinux-download-edition-1.0/

4. Valla genellikle yetiþkin linux kullanýcýlarýna diyebilirim (kernel derlemek ve /etc ye hakim olmak þart ama forumlarda her dilden howto bulmak mümkün)

5. Dünyada sourcesi bulunan tüm programlar aþaðý yukarý gentooda var.(ve enson sürümleri ile bu gentoo kullanýcýsý gnomenin en son sürümünü tüm daðýtýmlardan  önce kullanmaya baþladý  :Smile:  )

6.Laptoplarda bir sorunu olduðunu henüz duymadým. Diðer distrolar nasýl çalýþýyorsa gentoo da öyle çalýþýr. Yetiþkin bir linux kullanýcýsý çýkacak sorunlarý sanýrým kýsa zamanda halleder.

7. En önemli farký hýzý ve stable oluþu. Kernel büyüklüklerinin istenilen þekilde ayarlanmasý USE=''  '' flag kontrolu ile makinede istenen ve istenmeyen programlarýn seçimi böylece tam bir kontrol saðlanmasý ve makineye istenildiði gibi hükmedilmesi ( eh fena bir þey deðil sanýrým)

8. Gentoo kullanmak isteyen arkadaþlarýn hýzlý bir internet baðlantýsýna (ADSL) ve derlemelerin hýzlý yapýlmasý için Yüksek MHZ bir cpu ya sahip olmalarý daha rahat bir kurulum saðlar. Kurulumlarýn her halukarda uzun süreceði ve kolay olmayacaðý kesindir. Ama çýkan sonucu görmek istersek.

http://www.kolkola.org/gentoo/grafik/screenshot-3.jpg  adresinde görebiliriz. Bu bir Stage.1 kurulumdur. 

bu kuruluma ait howto ise bu adreste. Türkçe ve stage1 olarak. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=265538

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

Selam,

Eklememiz gereken bir þey daha var.

Ýnternet te google altýnda Linux hakkýnda 10 milyon dan daha fazla bilgi veren sayfa var, tabii her dilde. Ve Türkçe kaynak azlýðý nedeniyle gentoo kurmaya hevesli arkadaþlarýn çok fazla zorlanýp heveslerini kaybetmemeleri amacýyla bildiklerimi kendime saklamaktan çok Türkçe konuþan anlayan yazabilen dostlarla paylaþmayý daha uygun gördüm. Ben Gentoo linux kullanmak isteyen arkadaþlarý cesaretlendirmeyi, baþarmalarýný saðlamayý daha olumlu bir tavýr olarak görüyorum. Fikrimi sorarsanýz kötü eleþtirmek kolay ve gereksiz, yapýcý eleþtirmek uygun, Yol gösterici olmak en mükemmelidir. Diye düþünürüm.

Yanýldýðýmý düþünenlerin fikirlerine her zaman açýðým.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Selam

Oylama konusunda www.fazlamesai.net de bir haber cikti.Bu cagrimiza destek olduklari icin fazlamesai.net adminine ve camiasina tesekkurler.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam
> 
> Oylama konusunda www.fazlamesai.net de bir haber cikti.Bu cagrimiza destek olduklari icin fazlamesai.net adminine ve camiasina tesekkurler.
> 
> Kolay gelsin.

 

Selam

www.fazlamesai.net camiasýna desteklerinden dolayý çok çok teþekkürler. 

Kolay gelsin

----------

## afsin

Merhaba;

http://www.btturk.net adresinde de gentoo.org da Turkce foruma destek veriyoruz.

iyi calismalar

----------

## togan

 *afsin wrote:*   

> Merhaba;
> 
> http://www.btturk.net adresinde de gentoo.org da Turkce foruma destek veriyoruz.
> 
> iyi calismalar

 

Selam; afsin,

http://www.btturk.net adresindeki caðrýnýzdan ve desteklerinizden ötürü binlerce teþekkürler.

Böyle giderse tüm dostlarýn sayesinde bu forum bir çýð gibi büyüyecek. Ve hakettiði, olmasý gereken yerde olacak.

Bol þans. kolay gelsin

----------

## atlantisim

Biraz daha gayret arkadaþlar 30 kiþi olmuþ  :Smile:  2 gündür takip edemiyordum görünce baya sevindim. LinuxNet yöneticileri olarak yanýnýzdayýz duyuruya devam.

----------

## togan

 *atlantisim wrote:*   

> Biraz daha gayret arkadaþlar 30 kiþi olmuþ  2 gündür takip edemiyordum görünce baya sevindim. LinuxNet yöneticileri olarak yanýnýzdayýz duyuruya devam.

 

selam Atlantis,  Desteklerinizden ötürü  ve bizleri yanlýz býrakmadýðýnýz için binlerce  teþekkürler.  

Sanýrým amacýmýza ulaþacaðýz. Ve bu forumuda içindeki  bilgi ve kullanýcý sayýsý olarak en yukarýlara taþýyacaðýz. Ve en büyük amacým Gentoo içerisinde Türk geliþtiricilerin olmasý. Bunun için elimizden gelen herþeyi yapacaðýz.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

 *atlantisim wrote:*   

> Biraz daha gayret arkadaþlar 30 kiþi olmuþ  2 gündür takip edemiyordum görünce baya sevindim. LinuxNet yöneticileri olarak yanýnýzdayýz duyuruya devam.

 

Selam dostum.

Vermis oldugun destek bizler icin cok onemli.

tekrar tesekkurler.

 *togan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sanýrým amacýmýza ulaþacaðýz. Ve bu forumuda içindeki bilgi ve kullanýcý sayýsý olarak en yukarýlara taþýyacaðýz. Ve en büyük amacým Gentoo içerisinde Türk geliþtiricilerin olmasý. Bunun için elimizden gelen herþeyi yapacaðýz.
> 
> 

 

tek temenligimiz.

Bu arada togan ve ben iki gundur gentoo forums a kamp kurduk.  :Wink: 

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bu arada togan ve ben iki gundur gentoo forums a kamp kurduk. 
> 
> 

 

Selam ;

Ama sanýrým baya faydalý bir kamp oldu gentr. Hem bir çok dostumuz oldu. Hemde bilgilrimizde bir miktar daha artýþ oldu.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Neyse bugünlük bu kadar sanýrým yeter. Yarýn tr saati ile 17 civarýnda görüþürüz. Çalýþmak zorundayýz nede olsa.

Herkese Kolay gelsin baþarýlar.

----------

## atlantisim

Arkadaþlar sayýyý geçersek LinuxNet forumlarýna mesaj atalým ki haberi olmayanlarda duysun.ben tatilde olduðum için fazla giremiyorum. ara ara takip ediyorum ancak.

ayrýca forumlarýmýzý takip etmeyen arkadaþlarýn da katýlýmýný ve deðerli bilgilerini bizlerle paylaþmalarýný çok isterim.bilgilerinize...

kolay gelsin...

----------

## ilkerinanc

açýlsýn tabiki..

Gentoo kullanmýyorum ama "hep destek,tam destek"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ugus

iyi gidiyoruz, ha gayret   :Very Happy: 

----------

## 6en2

bende den bir oy hadi kolay gelsin...   :Smile: 

----------

## somen_rain

merhaba

vidalinuxu linuxu bi deniyem dedim ama x86 sÄ±nÄ± bulamadÄ±m. i686 ve p4 var. bebim iÅlemcim celeron 1.8 ben bunlardan hangisini indirem. bi ara yanlÄ±Å hatÄ±rlamÄ±yorsam 686 indirdim ama iÅlemciyi sÃ¼rekli %100 kullanÄ±yodu bu yÃ¼zden fanÄ±m hiÃ§ susmuyodu.

bide 1.0.1 in isolarÄ±nÄ± bulabildim. 1.1 in isolarÄ± yokmu acaba

----------

## togan

 *somen_rain wrote:*   

> merhaba
> 
> vidalinuxu linuxu bi deniyem dedim ama x86 sÄ±nÄ± bulamadÄ±m. i686 ve p4 var. bebim iÅ�lemcim celeron 1.8 ben bunlardan hangisini indirem. bi ara yanlÄ±Å� hatÄ±rlamÄ±yorsam 686 indirdim ama iÅ�lemciyi sÃ¼rekli %100 kullanÄ±yodu bu yÃ¼zden fanÄ±m hiÃ§ susmuyodu.
> 
> bide 1.0.1 in isolarÄ±nÄ± bulabildim. 1.1 in isolarÄ± yokmu acaba

 

Welcome to the new site of Vidalinux Desktop OS

VLOS 1.1 release date  

Written by Administrator   	

Saturday, 18 December 2004

Our server is located on a new ISP, for those that was having problems accesing the site, your problems are fixed. The release date for VLOS 1.1 will be December 20 2004, this version include lots of changes and fixes including: Udev, NPTL, Kernel 2.6.9, Gnome-2.8, KDE-3.3.1, a new beautiful look and feel and much more... So stay tuned for more updates regarding to VLOS 1.1.

Last Updated ( Saturday, 18 December 2004 )

Purchase or download VLOS 1.0?  

Sanýrým anladýnýz Yukarýdaki haber Resmi sitesinden.

Bugün bir terslik çýkmazsa 1.1 up yapýlacak. Bir kaç saat daha sabret istersen. Bu adresi takip et. http://gentoo.vidalinux.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Celeron i686 ile çalýþýr. Devamlý CPU yu % 100 kullaným sebebi çalýþmak isteyen ama çalýþamayan bir programdan kaynaklanýr.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## econan

Selam Fazlamesai'deki haberden gordum bu cabayi. Bence de mutlaka olsun. Bir oy da benden. Arti eger basarirsaniz aktif katilim oyunu da atiyorum  :Wink:  Herkese kolay gelsin  :Smile: 

----------

## gentr

http://gentoo.vidalinux.com/index.php?option=content&task=blogcategory&id=15&Itemid=38Last edited by gentr on Mon Dec 20, 2004 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## somen_rain

aha olamaz. daha yeni p4 Ã¼ indirmeye baÅladÄ±m. iptal edemmi.

----------

## togan

 *econan wrote:*   

> Selam Fazlamesai'deki haberden gordum bu cabayi. Bence de mutlaka olsun. Bir oy da benden. Arti eger basarirsaniz aktif katilim oyunu da atiyorum  Herkese kolay gelsin 

 

Teþekkürler econan desteklerinizle bu forum inanýn hakettiði yerde olacaktýr.

Aktif katýlýmlarýnýz ve katkýlarýnýz bizi çok mutlu eder.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

 *somen_rain wrote:*   

> aha olamaz. daha yeni p4 Ã¼ indirmeye baÅ�ladÄ±m. iptal edemmi.

 

Valla ben iptal et derim. Ama genede sen bilirsin.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

Dostlar Oylarýnýzý bekliyoruz. Cok birþey kalmadý. Ha gayret .

Kolay gelsin

----------

## roka

buyrun bir oyda benden!

----------

## togan

 *roka wrote:*   

> buyrun bir oyda benden!

 

Selam, Oy için teþekkürler. Destekleriniz le bu forum herzaman ileride olacak.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

 *6en2 wrote:*   

> bende den bir oy hadi kolay gelsin...  

 

Selam 6en2 verdiði destek için teþekkürler. Forum açýlýrsa bu siz dostlarýn destekleri sayesinde olacak.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## emrahersan

olursa cok ýyý oluur bencede bencede olsun

----------

## gentr

Selam

 *emrahersan wrote:*   

> olursa cok ýyý oluur bencede bencede olsun

 

cok tesekkurler.Hafta bitmeden 50yi gececegiz.

Tüm oy verenlere tesekkürler.

Bu arada eger yeni forumumuz acilirsa benim forum moderatör önerim 

togan baba.

 :Smile: 

Eger kendisi kabul ederse.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## y0rk

daha once hic kullanmadim gentoo   :Smile:   ama onemli olan destek olmak ise bende varým. ha gayret iki oy kalmis.

----------

## somen_rain

arkadþlar bu vidalinuxu kurdum ama tuhafýma giden biþey oldu. kocacd yi kuruyosun ama ne mp3 oynatýcý ne film oynatýcý ne monitoru ayarlicak bi araç yok. yani masaüstü kullanýcýlarý için yapýlan bi daðýtýmýn kullanýmý kolay olmasý lazým deðimi.

-ekranýn çözünürlüðünü 800x600 görüyo 1024 nasýlyapabilirim.

-benim yedek dosyalar reiserf dosya sisteminde ama kurulumda baðlayamadým bu sürücüyü. baðlanamaz filan diyo. galiba desteklemiyo. nasýl çözcez.

-bide bunu update etsek kde yi yada diyer uygulamalarý kurarmý. sanýrým 1.1de kde de var.

-mozillayý týklýyom ama hiçbir hareket yok. açmýyo.

bunlarla ilgili komut veya ayarlarý anlatan türkçe bi site varmý acaba.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hayalci

Duyuruyu fazlamesai.net'te gordum

hemen geldim oyumu verdim  :Smile: 

Gentooooooo

----------

## togan

 *somen_rain wrote:*   

> arkadþlar bu vidalinuxu kurdum ama tuhafýma giden biþey oldu. kocacd yi kuruyosun ama ne mp3 oynatýcý ne film oynatýcý ne monitoru ayarlicak bi araç yok. yani masaüstü kullanýcýlarý için yapýlan bi daðýtýmýn kullanýmý kolay olmasý lazým deðimi.
> 
> -ekranýn çözünürlüðünü 800x600 görüyo 1024 nasýlyapabilirim.
> 
> -benim yedek dosyalar reiserf dosya sisteminde ama kurulumda baðlayamadým bu sürücüyü. baðlanamaz filan diyo. galiba desteklemiyo. nasýl çözcez.
> ...

 

Selam somen_rain sený tebessümle dinliyorum  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Gentoo yu tanýsaydýn. Bunlarý sanýrým asla söylemezdin. Gentoo kurulumu zor olabilir ama içinde yok yoktur denebilir ilk yapacaðýn þey þu olmalý.

Hemen konsolda root olarak porthole komutunu ver ve içinde ne programlar olduðunu gör. porthole bir paket yönetisidir. Hangi paketlerin olduðunu kurulu olup olmadýðýný takip edersin. Yada ben konsol da kurarým paketlerimi

dersen mesela hemen þu komutla baþlayabilirsin.

```
#emerge -s mplayer  (mplayer in  install olup olmadýðýný görürüz -s burada search yani arama yaptýrýyor bu özelliði diðer programlar içinde kullanabiliriz isim yada özellik yaz ara) eðer henüz kurulmamýþsa. Hemen 

#emerge mplayer

#emerge mozilla-bin

#emerge firefox-bin

 yaparak baþlayabilirsin.
```

Ekran çözünürlüðünü  gnomede Screen resolution ile ayarlayabilirsin. Menude mevcut. Applications --> Desktop preferences --> screen resolution

Kde de ise kontrol merkezinden ayarlayabilirsin.

Bunu diðer sürümlerde nasýl ayarlýyorsan ayný, deðiþiklik yok. Yada xorg.conf içinden ayarlayabilirsin.

Vidalinux kullaným olarak hemen hemen gentoo ile ayný, özellikle onun için bir  türkçe belge bulmak zor ama genede linux-sevenler.org adresine bakabilirsin.  reiserfs problemine gelince normalde kernelde gömülü olmasý gerekir. Ama bir deneme yapabilirsin.  

#modprobe reiserfs     yaparak dene modul varsa mount olur. Olmazsa kafana takma ilerde seninle süper bir kernel derleriz.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

 *hayalci wrote:*   

> Duyuruyu fazlamesai.net'te gordum
> 
> hemen geldim oyumu verdim 
> 
> Gentooooooo

 

Selam hayalci

Verdiðin destek için teþekkürler. Ýleride lazým olursa, bir forumumuz vardý gentoo da bir bakalým  sözünü gönül rahatlýðýyla söyleyebilirsin, çünki çok iyi þeyler olacak siz dostlarýn destekleriyle.

Kolay gelsin  :Smile: 

----------

## senozkan

Bende btturk.net de gördüm hemen katýlayým dedim  :Smile: 

açýlýrsa hepimiz için iyi olacak 

Açýlmasýný 4 gözle bekliyorum  :Smile: 

herkese kolay gelsin 

Baþarýlar.

----------

## togan

 *senozkan wrote:*   

> Bende btturk.net de gördüm hemen katýlayým dedim 
> 
> açýlýrsa hepimiz için iyi olacak 
> 
> Açýlmasýný 4 gözle bekliyorum 
> ...

 

Selam senozkan

Verdiðin destek için teþekkürler. Ayrýca btturk.net yöneticilerine sonsuz teþekkürler,  saðladýklarý katýlým için.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

Oy 50

Simdi artik.

```
Rock and Row
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## kunduz

Oncelikle herkese firefox'un menusunden "View/Character Encoding/UTF-8"

secmelerini oneririm. (Yalnizca bu mesaj icin cozum olacak)

AramÄ±zda turkce deÄil tÃ¼rkÃ§e konuÅabilmek iÃ§in iki adÄ±m atÄ±lmasÄ± gerekli.

Ä°lki sosyal olarak daha kolay:

gentoo forum sayfasÄ±nÄ±n baÅÄ±na charset=UTF-8 yazÄ±lacak.

Bu baÄlantÄ±yÄ± yapabilecek arkadaÅÄ±mÄ±z var mÄ±?

Ä°kinci sorun ise biraz koordinasyon gerektiriyor. AramÄ±zda 

anlaÅabilmek iÃ§in harf kodlamalarÄ±nÄ± aynÄ±laÅtÄ±rmak gerek.

En azÄ±ndan mesaj gÃ¶nderen herkesin kodlamasÄ±nÄ± belirterek

gÃ¶ndermesi gerek.

UmarÄ±m gentoo forumunda win-1254 kodlamasÄ±nÄ± kullanan

yoktur. Geriye tek sorun iso8859-9 kalÄ±yor. Ancak post sayfasÄ±nÄ±n

tepesinde charset=UTF-8 yazarsa (daha doÄrusu Åu satÄ±r:

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">

html head iÃ§inde geÃ§erse) o kodlamayÄ± kullanan arkadaÅlarÄ±n da

(ekstra bir kurcalama yapmazlarsa makul unicode'ca mesajlar 

gÃ¶ndermesi olanaklÄ± olacaktÄ±r.

Bu forumun bir koordinatÃ¶rÃ¼ var mÄ±dÄ±r? Bu tÃ¼r eÅgÃ¼dÃ¼m iÅlerini

kim Ã¼stlenecek?

----------

## gentr

 *kunduz wrote:*   

> Oncelikle herkese firefox'un menusunden "View/Character Encoding/UTF-8"
> 
> secmelerini oneririm. (Yalnizca bu mesaj icin cozum olacak)
> 
> AramÄ±zda turkce deÄil tÃ¼rkÃ§e konuÅabilmek iÃ§in iki adÄ±m atÄ±lmasÄ± gerekli.
> ...

 

Selam

Bencede bu konuda birsey yapilmali.Sanirim bu oylamayi acan arkadas Bahadir Kandemir bu konuda birseyler yapabilir.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## 6en2

 *togan wrote:*   

>  *6en2 wrote:*   bende den bir oy hadi kolay gelsin...   
> 
> Selam 6en2 verdiði destek için teþekkürler. Forum açýlýrsa bu siz dostlarýn destekleri sayesinde olacak.
> 
> Kolay gelsin

 

her zaman destek hep desteek bu arada 51 e vurmus oylar ee daha ne bekliyoruz  :Very Happy: 

kac da acilacak tr forumu ? 

saygilar

----------

## togan

 *kunduz wrote:*   

> Oncelikle herkese firefox'un menusunden "View/Character Encoding/UTF-8"
> 
> secmelerini oneririm. (Yalnizca bu mesaj icin cozum olacak)
> 
> AramÄ±zda turkce deï¿½ï¿½il tÃ¼rkÃ§e konuï¿½ï¿½abilmek iÃ§in iki adÄ±m atÄ±lmasÄ± gerekli.
> ...

 

Selam sanï¿½rï¿½m UTF-8 ve iso-8859-9  arasï¿½nda seï¿½im yapacaï¿½ï¿½z. Ve bunun sonucunda forum un baï¿½lï¿½ï¿½ï¿½na hangi charset kullanï¿½lmasï¿½ gerektiï¿½i yazï¿½lacak. Zaten forum aï¿½ï¿½lï¿½nca herï¿½ey  aramï¿½zda konuï¿½ulacak ve ona gï¿½re tercih yapï¿½lacak benim gï¿½rï¿½ï¿½ï¿½m herkes tarafï¿½ndan anlaï¿½ï¿½lï¿½r olmasï¿½ iï¿½in (tr charset kullanmayanlar iï¿½inde)sorarsanï¿½z UTF-8 uygun olandï¿½r. 

Zaten tÃ¼m  gentoo forumda genel iste UTF-8 olmasÄ± yÃ¶nÃ¼nde

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

 *6en2 wrote:*   

>  *togan wrote:*    *6en2 wrote:*   bende den bir oy hadi kolay gelsin...   
> 
> Selam 6en2 verdiði destek için teþekkürler. Forum açýlýrsa bu siz dostlarýn destekleri sayesinde olacak.
> 
> Kolay gelsin 
> ...

 

Selam Gen2

Forum açýlmasý içiin görüþmeler sanýrým  bugün baþlamýþ olmalý. Yakýnda sanýrým iyi haberi müjdeleriz.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

selam

deneme UTF-8

Å�iÄ�Ä�Ã¼ii,Ã§iÄ±i,Ã¼

 okuyamayanlar firefox view character encoding ayarlarýný UTF-8 yapsýnlar.

----------

## smacker

 *togan wrote:*   

> selam
> 
> deneme UTF-8
> 
> ï¿½ï¿½iï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½Ã¼ii,Ã§iÄ±i,Ã¼
> ...

 

ayarlar zaten UTF-8 fakat yine de yazida bozukluklar var. tÃ¼rkce karakterlerin oldugu satirda 1. 2. 4. 5. 6. 7. karakterler soru iÅareti olarak gÃ¶rÃ¼lÃ¼yor. bu yaziyi yazarken de turkce karakter kullanmamaya calistim. insallah arada gozumden kacmamistir.

----------

## gentr

 *togan wrote:*   

> selam
> 
> deneme UTF-8
> 
> ï¿½ï¿½iï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½Ã¼ii,Ã§iÄ±i,Ã¼
> ...

 

selam togan,

dedigin gibi browseri UTF-8 yaptim ama halal senin bazi isaretler kare seklinde ve icinde fffd gibi sekiller gozukuyor.  :Sad: 

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## roka

oooh oylar 51'i bulmus  :Wink: 

Nasil, aciliyormu forum?

----------

## atlantisim

Gözümüz aydýn...

----------

## togan

Selam herkese 

Sanýrým yakýnda Forumumuzda görüþürüz. BU arada ben howto çalýþmalarýný hýzlandýrdým, boþ bir forum kimse istemez sanýrým. 

Herkese kolay gelsin

----------

## somen_rain

 *togan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hemen konsolda root olarak porthole komutunu ver ve içinde ne programlar olduðunu gör.

 

yani helal olsun diyebileceðim tek þey hönk  :Rolling Eyes: 

dediðin yerden openoffice kuram dedim iki saattir kurmuyo. sanýrým netten indirip kuruyo. ben garibin bi 256 sý var bununla program kurmaya kalksam tabiri caizse naneyi yedim. galiba en ufak bi kurulumda dosyalarý netten alcak. doðru anlamýþým deðilmi?  :Crying or Very sad: 

eðer öyle ise bunun extra bi cdsi filan yokmu yani ek programlarýn bulunduðu...

----------

## hayalci

GÃ¼zel olacak galiba TÃ¼rkÃ§e gentoo forumu  :Smile: 

Bizler de katkÄ±da bulunuruz tabii ki.

[[ bu da utf-8 denemesi arada Ã¶ÅÄÃ¼Ä°Ã§Ä±  :Smile:  ]]

----------

## gentr

Selam

Gecen gun gentoo linuxun artik grafik arayuzlu olacagindan bahsediyorlardi.Bu konuda biligisi olan varmi?

Bence eger olursa foruma simdikinden daha fazla kisi katilir.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## restlekak

 *gentr wrote:*   

> Selam
> 
> Gecen gun gentoo linuxun artik grafik arayuzlu olacagindan bahsediyorlardi.Bu konuda biligisi olan varmi?
> 
> Bence eger olursa foruma simdikinden daha fazla kisi katilir.
> ...

 

http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/11/30/0344256&from=rss

adresine gÃ¶re bir live cd Ã§Ä±kma olasÄ±lÄ±ÄÄ± mevcut, fakat Ã§Ä±kacak ilk release'in grafik arayÃ¼zlÃ¼ kuruluma sahip olmayacaÄÄ± da sÃ¶yleniyor..

(ben Åimdiki halini tercih etmekteyim Åahsen   :Smile:   )

bir de, 53 kiÅiye eriÅmiÅ sayÄ±, forum konusunda durum nedir acaba?

kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

 *restlekak wrote:*   

>  *gentr wrote:*   Selam
> 
> Gecen gun gentoo linuxun artik grafik arayuzlu olacagindan bahsediyorlardi.Bu konuda biligisi olan varmi?
> 
> Bence eger olursa foruma simdikinden daha fazla kisi katilir.
> ...

 

Selam forum kurulmasý ile ilgili sorularý Bahadýr Kandemir arkadaþa direk sorabilirsiniz. Bu soru anket bölümünü hazýrlayan arkadaþ. Email adresi Autor bölümünde yazýyor.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## gentr

selam togan,

Gercekten muthissin.  :Shocked: 

Bu dokumanlari istersen kitap yapip satalim.Bak kitap parasindan yari yariya kirisiriz.  :Laughing: 

Saka bir yana eline saglik.Gercekten guzel dokumanlar hazirlamissin.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## togan

 *gentr wrote:*   

> selam togan,
> 
> Gercekten muthissin. 
> 
> Bu dokumanlari istersen kitap yapip satalim.Bak kitap parasindan yari yariya kirisiriz. 
> ...

 

Teþekkürler,  :Embarassed:  umarým ömrümüz yettiðince  gentoo için howto yazarýz.

kolay gelsin

----------

## kehleti

slm.

     50 yi geÃ§miÅsiniz ama bir oy da benden amaÃ§ kalabalÄ±k olmaksa.   :Wink:  Gentoo ile tanÄ±ÅÄ±klÄ±ÄÄ±mÄ±z yok ama belki birgÃ¼n olur.  :Smile: 

----------

## togan

 *kehleti wrote:*   

> slm.
> 
>      50 yi geÃ§miÅsiniz ama bir oy da benden amaÃ§ kalabalÄ±k olmaksa.   Gentoo ile tanÄ±ÅÄ±klÄ±ÄÄ±mÄ±z yok ama belki birgÃ¼n olur. 

 

Selam katÄ±lÄ±p destek verdiÄiniz iÃ§in teÅekkÃ¼rler. Burada oy verip destekleyen tÃ¼m arkadaÅlar ileride burada gentoo ile ilgili aradÄ±klarÄ± her belgeyi bulacaklardÄ±r. Bundan emin olabilirler.

Bu arada TÃ¼rkÃ§e konuÅan anlayan tÃ¼m forum dostlarÄ±mÄ±zÄ±n buradaki diÄer oylamalarada katÄ±lmalarÄ± halinde, Forumumuzun doÄru yÃ¶nde ihtiyaÃ§lara gÃ¶re geliÅimine katkÄ±da bulunacaklardÄ±r.  

Kolay gelsin

----------

## Ertan.Kurt

Olympos.org forumuna post ettim. Umarım yararı olur.

Kolay gelsin,

Ertan Kurt

Olympos Security

----------

## kandemir

 *Ertan.Kurt wrote:*   

> Olympos.org forumuna post ettim. Umarým yararý olur.
> 
> Kolay gelsin,
> 
> Ertan Kurt
> ...

 

Teþekkürler! CronoS, seni aramýzda görmek güzel  :Smile: 

----------

## huso_wamp

Ya Bahadýr arý gibisin .. Helal olsun

Ya TR gençliði örnek alýn iþte bu tip çalýþkan ve toplum için çabalayan insanlarý.

Yoktan var olmaz yazýnki olsun.. deðilmi yani ??

Togan Bahadýr gibi bi kaç kiþi daha GÖNÜLDEN katýlsa baya bi geliþme saðlarsýnýz..

Üzüm üzüme baka baka kararýr derler ya.. bakcez gari..

Baþarýlar dilerim  Gönlünüzce olsun

HUso

----------

## kandemir

Forum yönetiminden alýnan bilgiye göre, talep olsun olmasýn, 1-2 ay içinde her ülke için altforum açýlacakmýþ.

Kullanýcý sayýsý yüksek olduðu için, Türkçe altforumun açýlmasý diðerleri kadar uzun sürmeyecek. Yýlbaþý sonrasýnda forumun açýlmasýný bekliyoruz.

----------

## hayalci

Her Ã¼lkeye forum aÃ§Ä±lmasÄ± gÃ¼zel bir karar bence.

AÅaÄÄ±da Hintliler de uÄraÅÄ±yor forum aÃ§tÄ±rmaya,

bÃ¶yle Åeylere gerek kalmaz, herkes kendi dilinde bilgilerini

paylaÅabilir kolayca.

----------

## kandemir

 *hayalci wrote:*   

> Her ulkeye forum acilmasi guzel bir karar bence.
> 
> Asagida Hintliler de ugrasiyor forum actirmaya,
> 
> boyle seylere gerek kalmaz, herkes kendi dilinde bilgilerini
> ...

 

Moderasyon sorunu nedeniyle her ulkeye altforum acilmiyordu. Pek cok ulkeden gonullulerin bulunmasinin ardindan her ulkeye altforum acma karari alinmis.

----------

## togan

Selam,

Sorun altforum aÃ§makla bitmiyor tabii moderasyon Ã§ok Ã¶nemli ;; birde forumu yaÅatmak ve ayakta tutmak var. Onun iÃ§in bol bol yazmalÄ±yÄ±z...

Kolay gelsin

----------

## nerval

fena olmaz hani.

----------

## Akinci

Bir oyda benden.

----------

## koray

Bugun ben de bir oy verdim,

yaklasik bir senedir gentoo ile ugrasiyorum,

forumlarla pek ilgilenmemistim, artik aktif olma

zamani...   :Cool: 

----------

## togan

Selam herkese,

Yeni gelen dostlar aramýza hoþ geldiniz. Forumumuz sizlerle daha da zenginleþecek ve güçlenecek..

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## sapkali_fare

girmiyordum uzunca süredir ..

we want Turkish Gentoo ...

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## soyoz

International Gentoo Users'da Turkish basligi acmayan micro$oftcu olsun ..

forum adminlerinin kulaklari cinlasin ..

----------

## nerval

 *soyoz wrote:*   

> International Gentoo Users'da Turkish basligi acmayan micro$oftcu olsun ...

 

Orasi neresi ?  :Smile: 

----------

## togan

Selam,

Sanýrým burasý...  :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/index.php?c=11  :Very Happy: 

Kolay gelsin

----------

## nerval

Yahu niye kimse cevap vermiyor anlamadim  :Smile:  Neyse dur yeni baslik aciyorum; forum acmak icin yapilabilecekleri tartisalim.

----------

## huso_wamp

forumu açmayı Milli gurur yaptın kendine sanıyorum  :Smile: 

----------

## Apocalypse-X

Noldu yaw Turkce bolumu? Turkiye`nin AB ye alinma hikayesine mi dondu?

----------

## nerval

Bize Turkce bolumunu acana kadar biz Ab'ye gireriz herhalde  :Smile: 

Development mailing list'inde su siralar gunde yuzlerce mail geliyor, 2005.0 yetisir mi acaba ?

----------

## kandemir

http://www.gentoo.org/news/tr/gwn/20050124-newsletter.xml#doc_chap2 :

S: Modifikasyonlardan ve eklentilerden bahsediyoruz, ne görmeyi beklemeliyiz?

C: Forum web servisini kısa zaman içinde farklı bir sunucuya taşımak zorundayız, ve yeni forum yazılımının kullanımıma yeni sunucuya geçtiğimizde başlayacağız. Kullanıcılar, büyük ihtimalle farklı bir yazılıma geçtiğimizin farkında bile olmayacak. Çoğunlukla şimdiki gibi olacak, sadece temiz bir kod tabanı ve arama hatası gibi eski kaşıntılar yok edilecek. Çoğu düzeltme dil paketlerine yapılacak, ve daha sonra iki tane daha forum açılacak, Türk ve Arap kullanıcılarımız için birer tane. Yapılacaklar listemizde daha çok şey var, ama bu eklentiler hakkında ilk adımı tamamladığımızda konuşabiliriz.

----------

## Marifetli

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-296449.html adreesinde katalanlar da bir oylama yapmaya baþlamýþ beli orada da sesimizi duyurmalýyýz.

----------

## oltulu

TR bölüm açýlsýn türkçe bölümleri bulmak için bayaðý aramak zorunda kalýyoruz

----------

## zonic

bir oy da benden. kac aydir bolum acilacak ne oldu yaf gercekten EU meselesine dondu burasi

----------

## MonsterOfTheLake

Zaten acilcak, ama yine de oyumu verdim.

Turkce forum guzel olur.

----------

## hkn

Forumun takip edildigini görmek isterdim.Ancak emin degilim neden bu denli bi kullanici kesintisi oldugunun.Hernedense uluslararasi forumlarda balik sürüleri gibi hareket ediyoruz.Umarim arkadaslar gentoo nun arkasında durmaya devam ederler.Oy vermekten onur duyarim.

----------

## gentr

Selam

Nerdeyse bir yildir hic ugramadigim bu foruma.Bugun bir kontrol amacli soyle bir baktim.Ve nedense yine ayni seyler.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Gerci ben linux isletim sistemi olarak diger kolay kurulum ve kullanim olanlari kullansamda bu formda bir ara Turkce forum acilmasi konusunda baya gayretliydim sadece diger dillerin arasinda birde Turkce olmasi icin ancak gozlemledigim bizleri cokta kale almadiklari.Sanirim  bosa kurek cekiyoruz.  :Rolling Eyes:  Bundan dolayi bence illada acilmasina gerek yok.Bunun yerine baska alternatiflere bakilmali mesela www.gentoo-tr.comwebsitesi bunlardan biri olabilir.Gentoo konusunda faydalanmak istiyenler burayi ziyeret edebilir.

Kolay gelsin.

----------

## bijibiji

siteye ilk mesajim, ve muhtemelen de son, oyunu acilsindan yana kullandim...

----------

## oxygens

merhaba arkadaþlar artik offical olarak türkçe gentoo kanali açýlmýþtýr hayýrlý olsun #gentoo_tr

----------

## oxygens

merhaba arkadaslar gentoo nun direk developer ekibinden aldigimiz destek ile  #gentoo-tr ı offical kanal olarak actik ve artık guzel faliyetlerle sizlerle olacagız #gentoo-tr kanalında bulusmak dilegiyle...

----------

## Wampire

Aynen katýlýyorum.Kesinlikle açýlmalý..

----------

## Disem

Herkese selamlar

----------

## r420r

$imdiden hayirli olsun  :Wink: 

bir oyda benden.....

----------

## Arnointed

Çok az kiþi var yalnýz, umarým ciddiye alýrlar.

----------

## r420r

umarım türk gentoo kullanıcıları iyi birşekilde katılım sağlayacaklardır ... bende zevkle bekliyorum... iyi bir katılım sağlanır ve forum açılır... Bir çok ulusun forumu var ne yazıkki türkiye kısmı yok forumun bence büyük bir eksiklik bu... gentoo nun resmi sitesinde türkye bölümü yok.. en yakında açılması dileğimle...

----------

## terminal9

 *r420r wrote:*   

> umarım türk gentoo kullanıcıları iyi birşekilde katılım sağlayacaklardır ... bende zevkle bekliyorum... iyi bir katılım sağlanır ve forum açılır... Bir çok ulusun forumu var ne yazıkki türkiye kısmı yok forumun bence büyük bir eksiklik bu... gentoo nun resmi sitesinde türkye bölümü yok.. en yakında açılması dileğimle...

 

Bu forum her dilden tartışmaya açık, ancak Türkçe olarak sadece "haydi Türkler buraya, eller havaya!" konulu ilmekler var. "Herkes kendi dilinde bir başlık açsın, gelenler onun altında yığılsın" diye bir kural da yok bu forumda, öyleyse hani nerede Gentoo üzerine sorular, tartışmalar? Bu şartlarda Türkçe forum açmanın Gentoo ile ilgisi pek görünmüyor, zaten oy verip bir daha hiç uğramamış bir sürü insan var.

Ayda üç-beş adet ilmeği geçemeyen boş bir forumu açtırmak umduğunuz gibi "iyi bir görüntü" sağlamaz.

----------

## r420r

 *terminal9 wrote:*   

>  *r420r wrote:*   umarım türk gentoo kullanıcıları iyi birşekilde katılım sağlayacaklardır ... bende zevkle bekliyorum... iyi bir katılım sağlanır ve forum açılır... Bir çok ulusun forumu var ne yazıkki türkiye kısmı yok forumun bence büyük bir eksiklik bu... gentoo nun resmi sitesinde türkye bölümü yok.. en yakında açılması dileğimle... 
> 
> Bu forum her dilden tartışmaya açık, ancak Türkçe olarak sadece "haydi Türkler buraya, eller havaya!" konulu ilmekler var. "Herkes kendi dilinde bir başlık açsın, gelenler onun altında yığılsın" diye bir kural da yok bu forumda, öyleyse hani nerede Gentoo üzerine sorular, tartışmalar? Bu şartlarda Türkçe forum açmanın Gentoo ile ilgisi pek görünmüyor, zaten oy verip bir daha hiç uğramamış bir sürü insan var.
> 
> Ayda üç-beş adet ilmeği geçemeyen boş bir forumu açtırmak umduğunuz gibi "iyi bir görüntü" sağlamaz.

 

=) herşey hemen olacak diye birşey yok 10 sene önce kaç kişi linux kullanıyordu 10 sene sonra kaçkişi kullanmaya başladı...

ayrıca polimik yaratmak gibi bir amacım yok fakat bence sadece türkiyede gentoo ile uğra$an sanırım buraya görü$ yazanlar olmasa gerek onlarda gördüklerinde katılım sağlayacağı inancındayım...

belkide bu sayede birçok kişi gentoo gibi bir sistemin varlığından haberdar olacaklar ... tabiki Türkçe foruma giriyorsanız japon katılımcıları bekliyecek değiliz türk katılımcıları bekliyeceğiz... Eğer yeteri sayıda katılım olursa açılmasını isterim bende herkez gibi...

Saygılarımla...

----------

